# Poratable Dishwasher help



## tvlfleming (Feb 4, 2007)

Yes your good to go with both, just make sure your drain line is secured to the tub your draining into, it is under pressure by the drain pump. You also have to make a loop in the drain line as high as the top of the dishwasher so it can fill with water. If you drop straight down it will drain as fast as it fills. Also if your going to enclose under a counter top with cupboards on each side like a permanent than remove sides and back to allow it to vent.


----------



## oiram (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for the help. No it is not going under a counter or next to cabinets, I just want it stationary against the wall where it is. Glad you told me about the drain loop, I didn't realize that, but it makes sense... there is even a plastic clip on the inside back of the cabinet that does that with the existing drain hose... what will they think of next?

Again, thanks for your help, I really appreciate it! Hope it works!

Mario


----------



## HarryHarley (Nov 17, 2006)

oiram said:


> Hello,
> I have a Kenmore portable dishwasher which I want to permanently hook up to a water line so I don't have to move it around anymore. There is an extra hot water spigot in my basement where a washing machine would hook up... this is right under where the dishwasher is.
> 
> This may be a personal question, but I never seen anyone put a dishwasher in their basement. You must have a finished kitchen down there? The advice you received is correct. Good luck.


----------



## oiram (Feb 9, 2007)

Did it today and it works! Thanks for your advice! The dishwasher is not in the basement, the supply line is... I ran the hose up through the floor and the drain back down. It's kind of a jury-rig job I guess, but we don't want it 100% permanent, we just have a small kitchen and don't want to have to move it all the time. It works for what we need it to do and that's whats important. Thanks again!

Mario


----------

